# i need free vector images for vinyl cutter



## adicted2art

Does anyone know any free downloads for vector images to cut with a vinyl cutter,mainly skulls wings,angels,etc...?


----------



## S1P

Try here.

Skull Clipart - Vector clipart - Best Cut Ready Clipart on the Web!

There are several free samples on there.


----------



## adicted2art

thank you nice sample....


----------



## joshal87

=== Examples of Vector art ===
Examples of vector art can be found at these sites below:
http://take5.co.uk
http://vecteezy.com
http://vector4free.net
http://smashingmagazine.com


----------



## Fluid

There are a couple threads with tons of links to free vectors here on the forums. Just do a general search and you will find a lot more


----------



## adicted2art

Thanks man...​


----------



## kaemack44

nice sites but they are not free. ty for helping out!


----------



## VeeLove

Just be sure to read the terms and conditions for "free" a lot are free for personal use. Some say it's fine for websites and blogs with proper credits but restrict the use on merchandise

Also most of the free stuff looks like it should be free and is being used by everyone and their third cousin.

If you're a Stahl's customer try cadworx live. They might have something to play around with.


----------



## nphektor

look at greatdane graphics ...

they have tons of nice stuff for cutting - not free - but relatively inexpensive and you won't have to worry about licensing, rights, royalties.

at $20/month not a bad deal. but if you want free ... its easy to RIP OFF tons of stuff from the internet. but in the end *good quality* and _*good content*_ and _*no royalties*_ *dont go together in the same sentence.*


----------



## ayukish

Cadworxlive.com offers royalty free clip art that you can use. Great Dane is a great choice for clip art to purchase. As stated, for only $20 for a month, you have quite a bit of clip art to choose from!


----------



## kaemack44

Thanks! I appreciate your help


----------



## kaemack44

Thanks! I appreciate your help! You are absolutely right. I'll look into them


----------



## sindhu g n

check on this link Creative Bloq - Your daily dose of design tips and inspiration | Creative Bloq


----------

